# International R/C Speed Challenge presented by Castle



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

International R/C Speed Challenge, Presented by Castle
Is happening this year Oct 4th @ the Rockingham Dragway
We will use ROSSA rules & DUAL Optical Speed traps. 
There are plenty of classes for everyone
How Fast is your car? – Prove it to the World
Rockingham Dragway is a First Class facility.- Billy Weeks is the race director
*******Extreme R/C & R/C Driver will be covering the event!*******
---other magazines welcome---


The "International Speed Cup"
Is for the over-all fastest speed in the world!
It’s a perpetual Award---(Similar to a Stanley Cup)------ Starting at the UK event ------ and if us Americans can TOP the Britt's speed------ the "International Speed Cup" comes to the United States!---
only the fastest driver in the world will ever possess the “Cup”

There will be a 100 mph club -----You will receive a special embroidered hat for everyone that breaks the century mark!.
This event qualifies for the Guinness Book of World Records.

Be a part of History & feel the need--- the NEED FOR SPEED!

follow this link to the rules for the event and classes...http://www.fast-rc.co.uk/forum/index.php?page=16

and click on the items below for a larger view.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

OK.. i know some of you are interested in this event.. I got a list of 15 or so racers from mentions of this race possibly happening... hope the intrest is still there... this if going to be fun....

Billy


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

There is going to be an event? Sweet

I am so glad that someone has stepped up to the plate.


Looks like the electric class will be my cup-of-joe, 7.4V Class. My project has been sidelined for anther year, spent all my money on some cute nurses when I had radiation in Febuary.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

"Medusa Research" has stepped up their support to sponsor the "Medusa Research Pit Tent". which as of right now is a 20ft x 30ft tent and tables for racers coming from out of town to pit under so they don't have to bring heavy items like tables and chairs in the car or worry about having a place to pit if flying in. If more space is needed the tent size will increase...

And of course thanks to Hank for having Hobby Talk come on board....

Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Quick correction... Few guys have been confused on the motel rooms and dates.... the Date of the event is Oct 4th... the cut off date to recieve the motel "ISC" discount for the rooms is Sept 3rd.... you must reserve your room by that date to get the discount.

Also.. we are welcome to have "Team Associated" come on board to suport the ISC event ... welcome .. and glad to have you....

Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Little over a month to go guys... get your entrys in....

Billy


----------



## DaveW (Jan 23, 2002)

Check this out!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Dave...YOUR car?


----------



## DaveW (Jan 23, 2002)

Yes it is.


----------



## Nic Case (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow Dave
Your cars looks good!
N


----------



## Nic Case (Aug 30, 2006)

*Update*

Hey Guys
***We are going to a limit the number of entries, to 80***

Since the WFRCCC events yielded so few attendants we did not put a limit on the amount of entries. But there seems to be a lot of interest – and after doing the math --- the 2008 International Speed Challenge, Might even, turn into a 2 day event.

So
Get your pre-entries in & plan to be flexible.
This is event is gaining more & more momentum. It now has the attention of Speed TV!



Speed is Cool
N


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't forget guys... Sept 3rd is the cut off for Motel reservations for special prices for this event....

Billy


----------



## lutach (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Nic,

I'll be waiting for you to set the bar for the 2S lipos record and then I'll try to chase it down.


----------



## DaveW (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks Nic.

So.. Is this event 1 or 2 days?


----------



## Josh Keller (Mar 2, 2006)

DaveW said:


> Check this out!


.....


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

DaveW said:


> Thanks Nic.
> 
> So.. Is this event 1 or 2 days?


 
Dave.. this is a ONE day event..it could only be shifted to a two day if we reach the 80 entry mark and beyond...... we have a number set for pre-entrys for us to go ahead and switch to two days.. but right now we are wll off the mark for a two day event right now. 

Realisticly if we have 80 entries we could get it all in one day.. just by adjusting the start time planned for noon... to an earlier start.

Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Hopefully this won't happen at this years event.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP0ukD-kJaU ...... ouch....

Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Gates open at 8am... test runs till the 10 am drivers meeting ... where we will set the timed run schedule.. depending on the number of entrys signed in. 


Come hang out .. watch two NHRA Pro Stock Teams test as well....

Billy


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Can my solar car compete too?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GGUpOY7Li8


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Come on down.. we can work something out... Maybe get you a listing in Guieness as the fastes solar r/c car?..... stranger things have happened.....

We will be at the strip friday from 3pm till dark for those that want to come out and stake your spot...

Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

161 mph....


Stay tuned for more Info...


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I got this link from Nic Case - man...can he GET any faster? 

http://fastestrc.blogspot.com/search/label/nic case 

Lots of pics, and info on his speed stuff, and I believe there is a video from his "SLOW" run of 155 MPH (Oh and pics of the car after the 161 MPH crash...)

All I can say is "WOW"


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

A 161MPH? Freaking Fast

My Speed Raycer only goes 22mph.....on only 25watts.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

HEre are the results.... click on each sheet for larger view.... 

IN RED are each drivers personal best for the class... Purple is the overall class top speed


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Way to Be Nic 161mph..

Also big props to all the other racers wit some pretty impressive speeds.


----------

